# William Penn Retired Detroit Police Officer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by clickondetroit.com*

The wife of a retired Detroit police officer who was shot and killed Monday night said he was dedicated to his family and the police force.

"He loved that crazy job," said Enid Penn, the wife of retired Officer William Penn.

Penn

, 60, was leaving the Mack Express liquor store, located at Mack Avenue and Chalmers on the city's east side, when he was approached and shot by an armed robber, Local 4 reported.

Penn's family said he never stopped carrying his weapon. He was able to return fire before he died, killing his assailant, the station reported.

Police were working to identify the attempted robber.

Penn -- who retired about a year ago -- worked in traffic enforcement during his 25-year tenure, Local 4 reported. He also has three sons who are Detroit police officers, the station reported.

"For him to go out like this. He's still doing his job," said the victim's son, Officer Derald Penn.

Penn is survived by his wife, sons and grandchildren, Local 4 reported.

"You just have to think about all the good times," said Enid Penn. She said the couple would have celebrated their 41st anniversary on Friday.

Funeral arrangements have not been announced.

Copyright 2005 by ClickOnDetroit.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

